# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Πως να γινω πρωινος τυπος ??

## iwannaaa

Τωρα τελευταια κοιμαμαι στις 4 τη νυχτα , δε μπορω να κοιμηθω πιο νωρις κι ας ειμαι κουρασμενη κι οσο πρωι κι αν εχω ξυπνησει.Συνηθως κοιμαμαι 4- 8: 30 μετα ξυπναω κανω διαφορες δραστηριοτητες και κοιμαμαι οντας ρακκος κατα τις 11: 30 με 4:30.Πως μπορω να επαναφερω το βιολογικο μ ρολοι ; Ο οργανισμος θελει να κοιμαται σπαστα και ορισμενες ωρες αλλα βγαινω εκτος προγραμματος οταν εχω υποχρεωσεις.Με αυτο τον υπνο ειμαι καλα αλλα δε βολευει για αυτα που εχω να κανω.Πιεζομαι να το ρυθμισω αλλα οταν δεν αφηνω τον οργανισμο μ να κοιμηθει αυτες τις ωρες τοτε ουτως η αλλως εκεινες τις ωρες απλα θα ειμαι κοιμισμενη- ξυπνια και τις αλλες θα υπολειτουργω

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## homebod

Γεια σου Ιωάννα,
Κι εγώ ήμουν με παρόμοιες ώρες όπως εσύ τώρα και άλλαξα όταν άρχισα να κοιμάμαι από τις 9 το βράδυ! Τώρα πέφτω για ύπνο πολύ νωρίς και κοιμάμαι μέχρι πολύ πρωΐ.
Να κοιμάσαι με τις κότες και να ξυπνάς με τα κοκόρια είναι η λύση... εμένα μου έρχεται πολύ φυσικό τώρα που μένω μέσα στη φύση, μακρυά από την πόλη, τα φώτα και τους θορύβους.
Να πέφτεις στο κρεββάτι στις 9 το βράδυ και να μένεις στο κρεββάτι άσχετα αν κοιμάσαι ή όχι.
Σιγά σιγά θα επανέλθεις στις φυσιολογικές ώρες ύπνου!

----------


## GoldenM

Καλημέρα Ιωάννα,

Την περίοδο από Οκτώβριο 2014 μέχρι και τον Ιούνιο 2017 κατάφερα προοδευτικά να ξυπνάω στις 4:30 το πρωί, χωρίς ξυπνητήρι.
Το μυστικό μου;
Πρώτον κοιμόμουν στις 9 το βράδυ. Μην περιμένεις να μπορείς να γίνεις λειτουργική ως πρωινή τύπος εάν δεν κοιμάσαι νωρίτερα. 
Δεύτερον, προσπάθησε να βάλεις δραστηριότητες αμέσως μετά το πρωινό σου ξύπνημα. Αυτό είναι ίσως και το σημαντικότερο όλων. Αν το καταφέρεις θα διαπιστώσεις ότι θα είσαι πολύ παραγωγική στις δραστηριότητες σου και εν γένει στην ζωή σου. Αν δεν βάλεις κάποιες δραστηριότητες το πρωί θα βαρεθείς και θα αρχίσεις να νοιώθεις ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παιδεύεις τον εαυτό σου ξυπνώντας τόσο πρωί.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Τωρα τελευταια κοιμαμαι στις 4 τη νυχτα , δε μπορω να κοιμηθω πιο νωρις κι ας ειμαι κουρασμενη κι οσο πρωι κι αν εχω ξυπνησει.Συνηθως κοιμαμαι 4- 8: 30 μετα ξυπναω κανω διαφορες δραστηριοτητες και κοιμαμαι οντας ρακκος κατα τις 11: 30 με 4:30.Πως μπορω να επαναφερω το βιολογικο μ ρολοι ; Ο οργανισμος θελει να κοιμαται σπαστα και ορισμενες ωρες αλλα βγαινω εκτος προγραμματος οταν εχω υποχρεωσεις.Με αυτο τον υπνο ειμαι καλα αλλα δε βολευει για αυτα που εχω να κανω.Πιεζομαι να το ρυθμισω αλλα οταν δεν αφηνω τον οργανισμο μ να κοιμηθει αυτες τις ωρες τοτε ουτως η αλλως εκεινες τις ωρες απλα θα ειμαι κοιμισμενη- ξυπνια και τις αλλες θα υπολειτουργω
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αν δεν έχεις ένα σταθερό πρόγραμμα καθημερινά, μην περιμένεις να γίνεις πρωινός τύπος.

----------

